# Killifish Owners



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im just curious to see how many GTA aquariast are killish owners.

I have a 20 gallon with a trio of Chocolate Aphysemion Australe. (Hoping to get 6 more, maybe some different colour variations though).

What do you guys/gals have???






I was't sure where this thread was supposed to go, so I apologize if its in the wrong place.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Right now I've got two female Florida flag fish (anybody got a spare male?). several pairs of Nothobranchius foerschi and the one female Fundulopanchax amieti that I didn't catch when I gave away her 30 or so sisters from an all-female hatch. Some Fp. sjoestedi (blue gularis eggs) are in the mail to me, but it may take a couple of months for them to hatch. I hope they won't all be females!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a pair of Fundulus diaphanus and some Poropanchax normani.


----------



## justintime (Jun 8, 2010)

I was told Frank's Aquarium has the best selection of Killifish. Can anyone verify that?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i only have a pair of golden wonders myself, but I really enjoy the way they interact with one another


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

justintime said:


> I was told Frank's Aquarium has the best selection of Killifish. Can anyone verify that?


I can, he has tonnes!!!!! Make sure you call before hand though, he keeps alot of his fish at home and will glady bring some for you if they arent in his store. One time i needed a male Northobranchius Rubbipimus and he gave me one of his few remaining males. He is also a great guy to learn from:check out his thread under Store profiles.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> i only have a pair of golden wonders myself, but I really enjoy the way they interact with one another


Where did you find those?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

they had a fully grown pair for sale at big als one day. I asked and they said someone had traded them in.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

vrb th hrb said:


> they had a fully grown pair for sale at big als one day. I asked and they said someone had traded them in.


Have you given them a mop to spawn in? I got 10 eggs at an auction once and they hatched out 9 males, but I wouldn't mind having another go at them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bae said:


> Have you given them a mop to spawn in? I got 10 eggs at an auction once and they hatched out 9 males, but I wouldn't mind having another go at them.


I picked up a bag of 4 at the Hamilton Auction golden wonder killis they are huge over 3 inches. Was suppose to be 2 pairs but looked like 3 males 1 female. They really like to jump. I lost the only female that way. I would like to pick up some females for the males I have in my 90 gallon.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

bae said:


> Have you given them a mop to spawn in? I got 10 eggs at an auction once and they hatched out 9 males, but I wouldn't mind having another go at them.


no I havent, they've been in a community tank and I figured that the spawn wouldn't stand a chance.

I'm switching my 46 gallon over to a planted tank next week, I figured I'd keep them in there.


----------

